# Do you have a roof rack installed to carry extra pax luggage?



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Do you have a roof rack installed to carry extra pax luggage?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I have proof racks. I have never and will never use it for pax anything


----------



## HectorB (Mar 22, 2018)

Not for pax use.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Nope. Plenty of room in the bed.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

If it don't fit.... I must aquit... Err Cancel.... Order an XL knowing you got that much damn stuff.....


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> to carry extra pax


For transporting hog-tied paxholes only.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Pictures or......


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

XL ride with roof rack and tie-down straps. Can take six pax plus luggage! Or haul enough food for a week!


----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

If that issue is gonna come up when you want to travel to the airport, don't leave it the vagarys of uber to get you there. ring a taxi company and get an appropriate vehicle sent. Or you know order xl, or face the prospect of missing your flight. I know what I'd do and it doesn't rely on your roof rack. Thanks though.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Man ain't no ride.... X, XL, OR OTHER worth the time it would take to strap a damn thing on the roof... These people best figure it out ..


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Man ain't no ride.... X, XL, OR OTHER worth the time it would take to strap a damn thing on the roof... These people best figure it out ..


Seriously a pax gotta bust out a couple hundred on the spot to even consider asking something like this.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Do you have a roof rack installed to carry extra pax luggage?


a rooftop luggage carrier should be enclosed.
Aerodynamic.
Large enough to put PAYING ADVERTISEMENT ON !


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I have a trailer hitch mounted rack that can be mounted on the roof... also two waterproof zippered bags But these are in my garage and meant for my personal road trips... I will however use them for private (cash) rides if requested.. 

I have a SUV (XL) and I can handle up to 5 passengers with a lot of luggage, but if I have 6 passengers there is very little room for luggage, so I now carry tie-down straps and in a pinch can put stuff on the roof but in over 4000 rides I can only think of one time i could have used them


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Do you have a roof rack installed to carry extra pax luggage?


I would NEVER carry any type/amount of pax luggage on my roof, even if I had the optional overpriced option-- because of my favorite "L" word: liability!

In this case, a trio of liabilities-- potential damage: to my vehicle, to the luggage itself, and to vehicles behind me.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Do you have a roof rack installed to carry extra pax luggage?


Even the dumbest driver wouldn't do that.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Even the dumbest driver wouldn't do that.


You overestimate some of our fellow drivers


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Americans are such wusses. In India every cab has a roof rack. There were five of us with six big bags plus our carry-ons, and we rode in SUVs with one seat folded down and four of the bags on the roof. Y'all are too good to take that? What a bunch of pantywaists!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

I have a roof rack by Duct Tape Inc


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

http://swapmeetdave.com/Humor/Workshop/Overload.htm


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

That’s what Uber freight is for


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

BadYota said:


> That's what Uber freight is for


Speaking of Uber Freight

https://www.truckinginfo.com/350063/uber-facility-ratings-making-a-difference


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> a rooftop luggage carrier should be enclosed.


This will be my solution in a few years. Call it a "lowered roof rack". Enclosed as needed.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> This will be my solution in a few years. Call it a "lowered roof rack". Enclosed as needed.
> 
> View attachment 420305
> 
> ...


Those edges are so sharp they could blind somebody just by looking at it


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

I would be down with a nice ski rack on my roof. Not for like skis or anything.... I just want everyone to think I'm a cop and get the **** out of the way


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You overestimate some of our fellow drivers
> 
> View attachment 420153


If this is a real driver's interior he is an idiot. After pax leave trash in the car this would be over a few hours into a shift.

Besides it looks hella junky and pax don't wanna be bothered with a carnival atmosphere.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You overestimate some of our fellow drivers
> 
> View attachment 420153


I'd take everything with me on principle except the baggies of whatever that is that the driver packaged himself after picking his nose and scratching his arse.

I'd consider it driver education.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Americans are such wusses. In India every cab has a roof rack. There were five of us with six big bags plus our carry-ons, and we rode in SUVs with one seat folded down and four of the bags on the roof. Y'all are too good to take that? What a bunch of pantywaists!


Too good? Damn right.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

wreck my ride? no. hard pass. not happening. nope.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

You can install roof mounted ski carriers on your X car to qualify for Uber Ski...in certain markets. $8 extra per trip I believe.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Bubsie said:


> You can install roof mounted ski carriers on your X car to qualify for Uber Ski...in certain markets. $8 extra per trip I believe.


In the East-European markets 
(Uberski)


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Roof too occupied with FIREFLY and other digital advertisements, it seems like.

But even if I wanted anything sitting on my car's rooftop, no. Just no. They can't even handle their own luggage in and out of the trunk without dragging it across the topside of the bumper, can't envision them not dragging their luggage up and down the side of your car.

*No.*


----------

